# πλειοψηφία ή πλειονοψηφία;



## danae (Aug 30, 2010)

Καλησπέρα!

Την κουβέντα για τη διαφορά μεταξύ _πλειοψηφίας_ και _πλειονότητας_ την έχω παρακολουθήσει. Σήμερα τέθηκε ένα άλλο ζήτημα. Ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε _πλειοψηφία_, αλλά _πλειονοψηφία_. Ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο. Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης δίνει την _πλειονοψηφία_ ως λόγιο συνώνυμο της _πλειοψηφίας_. Το επιχείρημα αυτολεξεί ήταν το εξής: "Πλειονοψηφία είναι το σωστό γιατί είναι οι πλείονες! και όχι οι πλείοι." 

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Ε και τι να κάνουμε τώρα; Κοντά διακόσια χρόνια το λέμε «λάθος», δεν γίνεται να το αλλάξουμε, ψηφίσαμε. Όπως λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ για αυτά: «Η ευκολία της βραχύτερης εκφοράς ευνόησε τη διάδοση των τύπων _πλειοψηφία_, _μειοψηφία_». Πες του να σταματήσει κι αυτός να λέει _αιμοδοσία_ και να λέει _αιματοδοσία_. Και αν περάσει ο Σαραντάκος, θα έχει καμιά τεράστια λίστα με διορθώσεις να προτείνει.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 30, 2010)

κι' απο πού ως πού μειοψηφία ή μειονοψηφία;

μήπως γιατί παραφράζοντας
"Μειονοψηφία είναι το σωστό γιατί είναι οι μείονες! και όχι οι μείοι." ;


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Ελασσ(ττ)ονοψηφία ή Μειομψηφία.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 30, 2010)

εκτός κι' άν προέρχονται από τα πλειονότης καί μειονότης.

κρατάμε και καβάτζα το μπολσεβίκοι - μενσεβίκοι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2010)

Κι ένα επίθετο που δεν το έχει το ΛΚΝ (για το ΛΝΕΓ δεν κοίταξα): πλειονοτικός. Το γούγλαρα και παίζει του σκοτωμού (και πώς γαρ ου, προκειμένου για μέλη μιας εθνικής πλειονότητας; )


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ το έχει και αντιλαμβάνομαι το γιατί: καταγράφουν τα λεξικά τις λέξεις, δεν τις φτιάχνουν αυτά. Έχουν ωστόσο και τα δύο το _μειονοτικός_, οπότε, πού θα πάει, κάποια στιγμή θα το ζευγαρώσουν.


----------



## spatholouro (Sep 17, 2010)

πλειονοψηφία: από τη γενική "πλείων-ονος"
μειονοψηφία: από τη γενική "μείων-ονος"


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, spatholouro, και καλησπέρα.

Αυτό που γράφεις είναι η πρώτη λέξη σ' αυτόν το φαύλο κύκλο, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι και η τελευταία. Αποκεί ξεκινήσαμε: ότι με τις αρχές της παραγωγής και της σύνθεσης θα έπρεπε να είναι _πλειονοψηφία_ και _μειονοψηφία_. Τέτοια «θα έπρεπε» έχουμε εκατοντάδες και ωστόσο λέμε πράγματα που άλλοτε θα θεωρούνταν λάθη και δεν έχουμε την οίηση να θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε μερικά εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους που, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, τα τελευταία διακόσια χρόνια το λένε χωρίς το -_νο_- (βλέπε και _απλολογίες_).

Οπότε προτιμούμε να ερχόμαστε σε έναν συμβιβασμό: ο καθαρολόγος να δέχεται το «λάθος» των πολλών και οι πολλοί να αγνοούν ότι ο καθαρολόγος είναι... μειονοψηφία.


----------



## spatholouro (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα.
Και βέβαια δεν έχω την παραμικρή αντίρρηση, οι πολλοί που λες να εξακολουθήσουν να λένε και να γράφουν π.χ. "ωρίμανση" αντί "ωρίμαση" κλπ κλπ. Απλώς νόμισα ότι ετέθη κάπου πριν το ερώτημα πόθεν το "μειονοψηφία": ε, από τη γενική που είπαμε προέρχεται, αυτό είπα μόνο... Περί ορέξεως της πλειοψηφίας...μειονοψηφία...


----------



## tsiros (Sep 19, 2010)

κι' επειδή δεν τό 'ξερα

LSJ entries
μεί-ων Comp. of ολίγος or μικρός


----------

